

Ask HN: Any YC or other start ups looking for a college hacker? - syberslidder

Greetings all,<p>I am a regular here on hacker news and see all these people doing amazing things and was wondering if anyone would be willing to work with a college student remotely ( for now). I want to work for a start up (remotely at first, but willing to move after graduation). I currently attend the University of South Carolina, here is some information about me:<p>I have a 4.0 GPA and I am apart of the honors college, and have 2 semesters left until I graduate with a computer engineering degree and a math minor. I am currently interning with Intel doing software development(mostly). Before that, I worked as the main back end developer for a startup for 8 months(did mostly PHP and MySQL). Before that I did 2 years of research experience including DNA sample analysis(new algorithms), Protein folding on GPUs, and soon work with FPGAs. I love programming and software development as a whole. I have all the usual skills C,PHP,MySQL, Python, Erlang(some), Java, and w.e. else you might need. The largest application was a program called JASPER that I wrote for the South Carolina Law Enforcement department for matching DNA repeat segments. It was about 20 k lines, in java, multi-threaded, and feature rich. I am willing to learn anything and would love to work on scale (yeap scale)!<p>So if anyone is willing to take a shot at me, email me at ahmedkhawaja91@gmail.com
======
syberslidder
I am willing to do some work to show off my skills too :D

